# Light bulbs fan switch



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello, Both of the light bulbs on the fan and selector switch are burned out. By the way these look, are they dealer only items? Thank-you, Nick


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

nick00 said:


> Hello, Both of the light bulbs on the fan and selector switch are burned out. By the way these look, are they dealer only items? Thank-you, Nick


Please specify:

make:
Model:
mileage:
System 
(I.E. Air conditioning, Breaks, )

when did it work last?


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

2005 Sentra, 147,000. 2 small bulbs within plastic housings. Thank-you, Nick


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Your talking about the air conditioning controls just below the radio as shown on the 
web page posted in this message, I presume.

in this case you may have to remove some of the interior componets such as the radio, and the cover for the A/C controls them. 

Since I have never actually done that myself, I cannot provide a gauretee that it will be a success to get to the bulbs, but at least, you could say you tryed to locate the small bulbs that have seemed to have presumably burn out.


Furthermore, according to the steps in the web page (URL) posted above,
you may want to try to remove the screws, as shown in step 5:

Remove (2) screws securing the climate control trim panel to the brackets.

Read more: 2000-2006 Nissan Sentra Radio Removal Procedure | Nissanhelp.com

and see if there are any small light bulbs that are accessable from that point..

the web site that I referred to was:

2000-2006 Nissan Sentra Radio Removal Procedure | Nissanhelp.com


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you for the diagram but I got them out yesterday. I have never seen bulbs with these housings before so I asked to see if someone ever changed them. I am just looking for options of where to get them instead of going to the dealer. Nick


----------



## Dainer (Oct 1, 2015)

Nick, not sure if you're still looking. I got bulbs from radio shack online, local stores didn't have them. Part # was from a YouTube video of the same problem. Dealer wanted $30 per bulb assembly. I got 2 bulbs and reused the housing for $1 + $8 shipping


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, I left the bulbs sitting on my bench and I believe they found the trash can.


----------

